# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  TabBar : bulle de notification sur l'item Autre

## Anthone

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit souci  ::mrgreen::  pour mettre une bulle de notification sur la tabbar.
Le UINavigationController ou je souhaite le faire, est dans la partie "Autre" vue que j'ai plus de 5 items  ma tabbar.

Si ce n'est pas dans "Autre" (ou "More" en anglais), 
j'utilise au chargement le code suivant  (pour info j'utilise le storyboard et chaque item de ma tabbar est reli  un NavigationController lui meme reli  une vue): 


```

```

Sauf que si l'item est dans autre, ca ne marche pas, je n'obtiens qu'un ViewController "Autre" d'ou je n'arrive pas  rcuprer ses NavigationControllers.

Voila en esprant avoir t claire.  ::roll:: 

D'ou ma question, comment acceder au vue qui sont dans l'item Autre. 

Si quelqu'un  une ide, ou une autre faon de faire car la je sche...

----------

